# new k9 for our department



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello I am helping our dept. look for our next k9. They are wanting a drug detection dog and hopefully I can talk them into tracking as well. My question is does any one know of any great police k9 kennels...I was looking at storm dog training website and I have heard great reviews on them. Please Help!!!! 

Thanks


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

*new police k9*

any ideas on where to find a great healthy police dog for my dept


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Honestly, no real idea on this, but have you tried contacting local departments with k9 units to see where their dogs came from?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Where are you? http://rudek9.com
Harvey Allen sold 2 dogs out of Fiona's litter to cops.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

obviously you can find one of the main line breeders domestically and internationally that specialize in service dogs. but like ^^ said contact other departments locally to see where they got theirs


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

K9123 said:


> any ideas on where to find a great healthy police dog for my dept


Are you looking to find a fully trained dog? IF so, what type of training? Apprehension, trailing, drug finding, etc.?

Do you want a young dog that is partially trained and your department will pay to send it to finish the training?

Are you thinking of getting a 100% UNtrained dog and train it yourself?

BIG differences in where you will go to find a dog depending on what you are looking for?


----------



## JGX2 (Mar 29, 2013)

Depends where you're located. In NJ we have a handful of K9 trainers that also breed. You won't be able to purchase just any GSD. You need a dog bred specifically with working lines. I would locate a local K9 or Schutzhund trainer and tell them what you are looking for. They may be able to sell you a fully trained dog, or if you choose to use them to train your K9, they may be able to help you select your puppy. If you are unable to find a trainer on your own, contact other state police departments with K9 units and request the information for their trainer.

Good luck!


----------



## AK9 (Sep 30, 2012)

Are you looking for a green dog or a fully trained dog? Do you need a handler school?


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

just a fully trained dog


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

K-9 SOS - SEARCH ON SITE


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok, I am confused - You work at a vet so you are just helping the police?

Why not have them contact other police departments with K9 units and network with them for where they get their dogs. I am sure police to police is going to get them better results.

I know NAPWDA, IPWDA, USPCA have contact lists if they don't know anybody working dogs. You never mentioned where you are other than "USA" - . I think often they either work with a broker, have a local person, or import directly.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I merged the two threads you started - better to just start one and keep all the answers in one place. 

This is a breeder/trainer that I would recommend, honest, ethical, loads and loads of experience:

POLICE DOGS


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

There are a lot of great sources for dogs, both large and small. Just make sure you are comparing apples to apples when comparing sources.


----------



## pache11 (Dec 20, 2010)

Aslan was from Landheim K9 in Indiana. Bob Fleming is a great guy has wonderful shepherds.

www.landheimk9.com


----------

